
Inside Google, a Debate Rages: Should It Sell AI to the Military? - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-14/inside-google-a-debate-rages-should-it-sell-artificial-intelligence-to-the-military
======
dsr12
Open letter in support of Google employees urging Google to withdraw from
Project Maven and commit to not weaponizing its technology:
[https://www.icrac.net/open-letter-in-support-of-google-
emplo...](https://www.icrac.net/open-letter-in-support-of-google-employees-
and-tech-workers/)

